# maverick hpx-v 15 info anyone?



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got an 05 hpx-v 15 and yamaha 40hp 4-stroke. Jack plate and 4 blade prop I can run 30 all day plus or minus. Motor jacked up above the bottom of the hull I can run 6-8", and draft is about the same depending on weight. It is a 15' skiff compared to many of the 18' poling skiffs so it does get pushed around a bit more in the wind and such. but the v hull is hard to beat running out the inlet or oceanside in the keys compared to a flat bottomed poling skiff.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

My buddy has one and he sees right at 30mph and draft is around 7". Fun little skiff. Also has a smooth ride for a 15'. Make sure the F40 is running properly. It can be a temperamental SOB but a great light motor when running right.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^And thats my buddy lol


----------



## bakinsey (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a 2005 HPX-V 15 with the F40. Loaded down with gear, ice and 2 people, draft is around 6-7 inches. I have a 3-blade on mine and with just me I can get up to 33mph per the GPS. Mine had a fiberglass fuel tank in it, took it to Maverick and they replaced it with a new aluminum tank, and since then with non-ethanol gas, a carb cleaning, and new fuel lines the F40 has run like a top.


----------



## Robb_Smith (Oct 3, 2014)

I got the fiberglass tank swapped out of my 2007 and put a Suzuki F40 on it. Yamaha can kiss my behind. The problem with the 3 carbs is that the fuel passages are so small that anything that gets through the 10 micron filter will cause it to run rough and not idle very well. You have to remove the carbs and put them in a ultrasonic bath for hours or even days and you really can't be sure the passageways are clean until you run it again. A mechanic wants $800+ to do this for you. Yamaha won't take any responsibility for it either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Had the same problem with my F40 on my 16 watermen. That's why i switched it out for a Merc 40hp 2stroke. I've heard of ppl switching the jets out with a yamaha 25hp. I guess there a perfect switch but have a bigger bore. Clears the idling problem right up. Other than that I thought the F40 was a great running motor and surprisingly the lightest 4stroke 40hp on the market.


----------



## G_C_C (Jun 19, 2016)

Robb_Smith said:


> I got the fiberglass tank swapped out of my 2007 and put a Suzuki F40 on it. Yamaha can kiss my behind. The problem with the 3 carbs is that the fuel passages are so small that anything that gets through the 10 micron filter will cause it to run rough and not idle very well. You have to remove the carbs and put them in a ultrasonic bath for hours or even days and you really can't be sure the passageways are clean until you run it again. A mechanic wants $800+ to do this for you. Yamaha won't take any responsibility for it either.


I'm looking at purchasing a 2007 HPX-V 15'. It also has a Suzuki 40hp and has an aluminum gas tank. I'm curious to hear your feedback on the boat. This is my first skiff so I'm trying to do as much research as possible. I would be using it in Biscayne Bay (Miami) fishing primarily for bonefish, tarpon and permit. The bay gets choppy and I'm a little concerned that the 15' skiff might be too small. I had been looking at the HPX-V 17 primarily until I came across this boat for sale. I'm trying to get as much info from people who own them as possible because I'm not very familiar with the 15 footer. Any feedback you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I would hold out for the 17 if you are primarily fishing the bay, it can get really nasty. . The extra foot or so of hull makes a big difference. .


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I second holding out for the 17,the 15 is a nice boat,but Biscayne can get pretty nasty and the extra length and weight of the 17 makes a huge difference. I have fished the 15 and it's a cool little boat,but a little tight if fishing more than 2.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Had the 15hpx for 6 years and put it through its paces. It's a cool boat but the yami 40 that they paired it with is a nightmare due to the carb / idle jet issue.

For a 15 ft boat it rode incredibly well, and can handle chop better than some larger boats. It's a soft ride for a 15 ft boat that can get that skinny. It's a 2 person boat, 3 is tight as mentioned. The boat was capable in all the conditions I ever fished it in, ran it out of inlets and along the beach quite a bit and it always did well. At 15 ft it's main downfall is that it seems to want to fit down in the trough of chop where a longer boat often times cam span from crest to crest and run on top. Not a fault of the design but the overall length of the boat. That was my only complaint when it came to running.

Tracking while on the pole wasn't amazing. It's easy enough to pole and it spins easily but that ease of spinning makes it a pain to pole in a straight line without constant correction. Again minor gripe. Any pre07 maverick even the 17's came standard with fiberglass tanks so make sure whatever you look at has a newer aluminum fuel cell. 

The 17 hpx is more capabe in open water but it drafts more and isn't as easy to pole. Guess you have to weigh the trade off.


----------



## G_C_C (Jun 19, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Had the 15hpx for 6 years and put it through its paces. It's a cool boat but the yami 40 that they paired it with is a nightmare due to the carb / idle jet issue.
> 
> For a 15 ft boat it rode incredibly well, and can handle chop better than some larger boats. It's a soft ride for a 15 ft boat that can get that skinny. It's a 2 person boat, 3 is tight as mentioned. The boat was capable in all the conditions I ever fished it in, ran it out of inlets and along the beach quite a bit and it always did well. At 15 ft it's main downfall is that it seems to want to fit down in the trough of chop where a longer boat often times cam span from crest to crest and run on top. Not a fault of the design but the overall length of the boat. That was my only complaint when it came to running.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who have commented. I think I'm going to trust the collective wisdom of this group and hold out for something a bit longer than 15'. I really appreciate you guys taking the time to provide your input!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my only remark about small skiffs and Biscayne Bay (particularly the big portion of the Bay that's between Key Biscayne and Key Largo....). I've never run that particular Maverick (but have thought it looks interesting - but not for big open waters like the Bay...).

I guided that area for a fair number of years before retreating back into the Park (Flamingo and Chokoloskee) and many days the run across from Homestead or anywhere on the west side of the Bay can be just nasty... The run from Key Biscayne south isn't much better (and I run an older 17' Maverick (a lot older -it's a 1988, but without an inner liner so it's not nearly as heavy as most 17's...). Yes, it's do-able in a 15' hull but here's what a good friend of mine (also a guide) had to say about running across from Caesar's Creek back to Homestead on a windy day after I asked him how his gorgeous Hells Bay guide skiff (the 17) handled the nasty conditions... "Bobby, I feel like I swam across" and he had the bloodshot eyes to go with that claim.....

I know that most weekend warriors are smart enough to pick their days - as a guide you go or do without a paycheck that day.... Still, if you only went on the fair weather days even a weekend warrior would miss a lot of time on the Bay...

Me, I'm still jonesing for a second skiff a micro - to fish just one angler... so I look and look... Maybe, someday, I'll do more than just look... We'd only use it in sheltered waters with lure or fly - no bait, and just a pushpole -all day long.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I took out the anti siphon valve. It solved the fuel issue. The F40 has a small vacuum type fuel pump. The fuel tanks in front of the boat. With my experience it seems that it's a long way to pull the fuel to the engine.


----------



## JakeOnFly (Mar 9, 2016)

bakinsey said:


> I have a 2005 HPX-V 15 with the F40. Loaded down with gear, ice and 2 people, draft is around 6-7 inches. I have a 3-blade on mine and with just me I can get up to 33mph per the GPS. Mine had a fiberglass fuel tank in it, took it to Maverick and they replaced it with a new aluminum tank, and since then with non-ethanol gas, a carb cleaning, and new fuel lines the F40 has run like a top.


Hey man! I know this thread is old, but I bought a 98” 15ft Kevlar Maverick (one off hull they built for a couple customers back then) and was wondering what shaft length, motor wise, your running on your 15fter. Restoration project so I’m looking to buy a motor here shortly.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

JakeOnFly said:


> Hey man! I know this thread is old, but I bought a 98” 15ft Kevlar Maverick (one off hull they built for a couple customers back then) and was wondering what shaft length, motor wise, your running on your 15fter. Restoration project so I’m looking to buy a motor here shortly.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I hope this helps.I have yam 40 but,I'm thinking if repowering with a 60 but worried about the extra weight.Not sure how to measure shaft length.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

20”


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I assumed it was


----------

